# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

Haut was raus 

Hab heute schon die erste des Monats gefangen.
Ca. 30-33 cm und schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

OK, geht klar:

Bei mir war's heute so:

Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne,
fängt der Papa nicht die Bohne. 

Naja, ich hatte ne 30er (Polar Magnus, Sbiro) an unserem ersten Spot, aber die kackt gegen die 49er natürlich ab.
(Blinker: Hansen Silver Arrow Tobis)
Mein Filius ging heute zwei mal auf schwierigem Terrain baden, und wurde für sein
Durchhaltevermögen mit diesem schönen Fisch am dritten Spot belohnt. 
(Die Iphone-Kamera hat allerdings etwas mit dem Kondenswasser zu kämpfen gehabt.)


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Die 49er ist klasse!

Würd mich auch so langsam mal wieder über ne maßige freuen, fang nämlich seit geraumer Zeit nurnoch Minis...

Und du immerhin nicht Schneider.


----------



## HechtJogi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Das sieht doch schonmal schön aus für den ersten Tag! So kanns weitergehen :-D
Ich hoffe mal ich kann mich, wenn in ca 1 Woche mein Gerät da ist, direkt hier einreihen und über einen schönen Silberpfeil berichten.

Lg, Jogi


----------



## laxvän (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Petri dem Junior zum schönen Silberbarren. Es freut mich besonders, dass sein Durchhaltevermögen belohnt wurde.#6


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Gestern von 17.00 - 20.00 auch mal wieder los gewesen...2x fisch, einmal um die 45cm und danach noch die kleine schwester mit ca 30cm... schön sauber den einzelhaken entfernt und beim wegschwimmen beobachtet... ;-) sie haben mir aber gesagt, ab mitte dezember schicken sie ihre eltern vorbei...;-)


----------



## Rhöde (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Jop Jari & TH2003

Da wurde die Mühe und der Jägergeist belohnt #6.

Dickes Petri !

@ Allrounder

Du bist bestimmt einer der nächsten. Drück die Daumen !


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Danke Rhöde 

Heute wars aber noch nichts. Klares Wasser + drehender Wind = Ein Aussteiger 2m vor mir, welcher aber auch zu den Minis gehörte und 3-4 Anfasser. Die Ausgestiegene Mefo hat nach dem Biss sofort angefangen vehement mit dem Kopf zu schütteln. Der ist bestimmt immer noch schummrig im Kopf. Aber immerhin war ihre Taktik erfolgreich 

Freu mich aber das sie wieder auf Blech beissen!


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> OK, geht klar:
> 
> Bei mir war's heute so:
> 
> ...


glückwunsch an sohne man 
#h


----------



## Schleuse (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Hatte auch mal wieder Glück!
Ne schicke blanke 53'er, gefangen vor 2 Tagen in PG/Fehmarn.


----------



## Rhöde (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Jawoll ja 

Petri zur PG Mefo  !


----------



## rudini (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

...dem schließ i mich mal an, Petri!!#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Ich auch, PETRI an all die glücklichen Fänger,

bei mir gehts umzugsbedingt erst nächstes we los vorrausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit die ganze woche schon regen regen regen bei 10 grad und gefühlten 5windstärken|kopfkrat .....

gruß
stephan


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

|znaika:scheiß wetter ist meerforellen wetter


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Dann muss es bei uns auf Fehmarn derzeit ja nur so an der Rute rappeln #6


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Tut es ja Heute auf der insel 3 stück von ein kollege :qdu muß nur los gehen 
in www fängst du keine fische 
nur die fliege in wasser bringt dir den erfolg #6


----------



## saeboe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Richtig nur wer im wasser ist der fängt. 

Deshalb heute mal weißenhaus angetestet. 
Anfangs ging es noch mit dem Wind. 
Nach 15 Minuten die erste Forelle. Leider verloren, war aber gut maßig. Dann kamen Strumböen und die surfer hatten ihren spass.

Nachtrag zum 3.Okt. 
Weißenhaus rauf und runter gefischt. viele trutten gesehen aber keine hat  interesse gezeigt. weder bei den fliegenfischern noch bei den blechschmeissern. 
1 dosch konnte ich dann noch verhaften. 
vollgefressen mit 12 krebsen.der wobler hätte da nicht mehr reingepasst. gieriges biest...............................


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



saeboe schrieb:


> Richtig nur wer im wasser ist der fängt.
> 
> Deshalb heute mal weißenhaus angetestet.
> Anfangs ging es noch mit dem Wind.
> ...


 Hallo Kai 
hatte mein telefon in auto #q schade das es bei dir nicht lief 
  Heute bei mir 3 fische verloren #q#q#q die biße sind im sommer viel geiler :gdanach noch eine bekommem ca 40 cm und tschüß


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Heute 2 untermaßige Mefos gefangen.
Leichte Trübung, leichter Wind und recht viel Kraut unterwegs.

Waren zwar wieder nur kleine, aber bin recht froh das ich da aus dem Kraut überhaupt was rausgepflückt habe...


----------



## hecht&co (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Moin,
War am Di. in OH unterwegs. Insgesamt 4 Fische (33, 34 & 38) & die 4. direkt vorm Kescher abgehakt, war aber auch nur ca. 40, insofern alles gut...


----------



## finnson (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Moin
war 2 Tage in Dk. 10 Fische wobei bis auf 2 alle untermaßig waren.
Aber endlich mal wieder Fisch an der Fusselrute :vik:


----------



## DavidsFishin (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Scheint ja eine sehr kurzweilige Mefoangelei gewesen zu sein!!!! Kann es kaum erwarten wieder an die Küste zu kommen!

Petri!!!


----------



## duckstar2010 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

War letzte Woche endlich mal wieder los. Donnerstag Abend hats gleich genknallt - 52cm, blank und gut genährt! Freitag morgen wars in der Eckernförder Bucht (Waabs) eher Wellenreiten als Angeln, der Fun-Faktor war gut, Fisch brachte es aber nicht. Nachmittags zur anderen Seite gewechselt (Noer). War schon sehr viel ruhiger, aber seeeeehr vieel Kraut. Jeder Wurf brachte auf die ersten 5 Meter Salatbeilage. Naja, trotzdem froh und glücklich.


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> War letzte Woche endlich mal wieder los. Donnerstag Abend hats gleich genknallt - 52cm, blank und gut genährt! Freitag morgen wars in der Eckernförder Bucht (Waabs) eher Wellenreiten als Angeln, der Fun-Faktor war gut, Fisch brachte es aber nicht. Nachmittags zur anderen Seite gewechselt (Noer). War schon sehr viel ruhiger, aber seeeeehr vieel Kraut. Jeder Wurf brachte auf die ersten 5 Meter Salatbeilage. Naja, trotzdem froh und glücklich.


foto wir wollen fotos


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wann: 18.10.12, 15:45 - 19:00 Uhr
Wetter: leicht bedeckt
Wasser: ganz leicht eingetrübt
Köder: Snaps 25 gr. grün-weis und rot-schwarz-kupfer
Fisch: 1x ca. 30cm Mefo leicht angestaubt schwimmt wieder!
Besonderheiten:
Gegen 15:45 Uhr am Wasser angekommen. Watender weise die Strecke abgefischt. 16:25 Uhr ein kräftiger Ruck in der Rute. Anhieb sofort gesetzt. Rute krum und die Spule fängt an zu rotieren. Eine ca. 60-er Mefo schraubt sich etwa 20 m vor mir aus dem Wasser. Anschließend keinen Köderkontakt mehr. Die Mefo ist frei! |rolleyes
Um 17:50 Uhr ein Zupfer an der Rute. Köder sacken gelassen, dann angekurbelt. Biß!
Leichtes schütteln am anderen Ende. Dann kommt der Fisch leicht mit. Ich tippe auf einen kleinen Dorsch. Denkste. O.g. Mefo!
Den Zielfisch Dorsch habe ich leider nicht bekommen.
Wasserstand war recht hoch.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Petri und nicht ärgern, geht mir mit den Fisch größen genauso. Klein kommt raus, groß verabschiedet sich im Sprung


----------



## finnson (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

so, für eine stunde an die eckernförder bucht gefahren...
und zack da stand ich mitten im fisch....
eine 52 cm durfte mit und drei um die 40-45 durften dann wieder schwimmen! 
alle fische waren pures silber....
leider musste ich nach einer stunde aufhören, aber an der fliegenrute macht es immer wieder spaß!!

und fisch war immernoch am platz...leider ausser wurfweite richtig dicke brocken!#c


----------



## Aalfred-HH (20. Oktober 2012)

Traumhaftes Wetter kurz nach Sonnenaufgang am Bülker Strand. Entgegen der Windvorhersagen kaum Wind am Wasser. Leider tat sich an diesem Spot nicht viel. Daraufhin  ging es weiter Richtung Norden an die Steilküste. Dort konnte man das Silber an der Oberfläche jagen sehen. Einen halbstarken konnte ich überreden, mal raus zu kommen. Dann durfte er wieder zurück in sein Element. Toller Tag am Wasser, dazu mit T-Shirt und Wathose Mitte Oktober. Unser Hobby ist so schön. 

Petri Heil


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Und wieder gab es nur die kinderstube heute


----------



## finnson (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

So, das spektakel ging wie erhofft am Samstag weiter 
morgens wieder gleiche stelle und ich konnte schon von weitem die buckelnden mefos sehen!! nach 5 min eine schæne angeworfen und ca 1 min im drill gehabt....hat sich nicht mal blicken lassen, denke aber das es eine richtig gute war. ich konnte sogut wie nichts machen....dann ein paar min spøter hatte mein kumpel nach langer durststrecke eine blanke 50 er am haken und die durfte dann auch mit  ich habe noch nie im meinem leben an ywei tagen soviele fische aktiv erkebt! viele leider ausser wurfweite mit der fliege, aber man man man...da waren richtige brummer dabei die sich komplett aus dem wasser geschraubt haben. ich vermute das ganye hatte vielleicht mit dem ploetzlichen temperaturwechsel zu tun?1 werd es am dienstag fråh wieder dort versuchen....mal sehen, ich werde berichten.....:vik:


----------



## laxvän (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Nach etlichen Wochen Entzug bin ich gestern endlich mal wieder an die Küste gekommen.
Von 16.30 - 19.15 in der Kieler Förde geangelt und dabei eine Mefo und 3 Dorsche ans Band bekommen. Leider war es nur der Kindergarten auf Ausflug und deswegen gibt es auch keine Bilder. Aber immerhin mal wieder Silber am Band gehabt.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Sooo, endlich kann ich hier auch mal was beitragen 

Wir waren zu zweit Samstag morgen bis Montag morgen auf Fehmarn
Samstag morgen: Radarstation bis runter zum Leuchttum - Nichts
Samstag nachmittag/abend: Wallnau - 2x ~25-30cm und ein Anfasser bei mir, eine kleine verloren bei meinem Cousin
Sonntag morgen: Wallnau - gar nichts bei mir, 2x ~30-35cm bei meinem Cousin
Sonntag mittag: Westermakelsdorf - nichts bei mir, 1x ~30cm bei meinem Cousin
Sonntag nachmittag/abend: Wallnau - sehr windig und bei uns beiden nichts
Montag morgen: Wallnau - ~30, 40, 52 cm, zwei kleine verloren, 2 oder 3 Anfasser, 1x ~30cm bei meinem Cousin. 
Bemerkenswert heute morgen: auf Kupfer ging nichts und nach Wechsel zu Grün/Weiß Schlag auf Schlag. Direkt beim ersten Wurf nen Anfasser, beim zweiten Wurf an gleiche Stelle hing die 40er. Die 52er hat keine 5m vor meinen Füßen gebissen. War nen kurzer aber heftiger Drill...

Die 40er war meine erste maßige Meerforelle überhaupt, also durfte sie mit zum Essen. Dass noch ne Dicke vorbeikommt kann ich ja nicht ahnen...

Nen Foto gibts auch. Aber wehe es wird gemeckert weil man etwas Blut sieht. Ist leider nach dem abwaschen noch was rausgekommen...


----------



## Aalfred-HH (22. Oktober 2012)

Petri zu den Fängen. Die größere sieht doch richtig saftig aus. Schade, dass der Hungerhaken nicht noch einmal zurück ins Glied durfte. 

Vor zwei Wochen war ich an der Westküste Fehmarns. Fünf Windstärken waren dann doch einfach zu viel. 

Wünsche noch erfolgreiche Angeltage und tight lines.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Hab heute meine neue PB Mefo 1m vor mit verloren. War eine extrem Braune 65cm+ Forelle. Habe kurz überlegt, ob ich sie im Wasser abhaken soll, oder doch kurz keschern und mal messen sollte. Die Chance hat sie genutzt und ist unter der Rute ausgestiegen 

Hatte dann noch einen Aussteiger, 2 Bisse und 2 Gefangen.

Dafür das ich mir bloss ne neue Stelle anschauen wollte nicht schlecht.
Nur der Verlust vom großen Fisch hätte nicht sein müssen


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Es gibt Fische die du haben sollst und dann gibt es Fische die du nicht haben sollst 
bei jeden fisch den du verlierst ist es so den solltes du nicht haben :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Wenn ich so an meine Aussteiger und Fehlbisse denke, dann soll ich aber ganz viele Mefos nicht haben -_-

Und ich wasche meine Köder und kontrolliere vor jedem Angeln die Haken. Bestehen sie die Nagelprobe nicht, werden sie einmal geschärft und danach getauscht...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Eins noch.
Ist zwar keine Mefo und wurde auch nicht geangelt.

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/artikel/eckernfoerdes-erster-thunfisch.html

Aber wenn ich mal beim Mefo Angeln nen Bonito fang, dann geh ich wohl Gangnam Style zum Auto zurück...


----------



## k-bay (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Eins noch.
> Ist zwar keine Mefo und wurde auch nicht geangelt.
> 
> http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/artikel/eckernfoerdes-erster-thunfisch.html
> ...



genial!!
da kommt man echt ins träumen bzw. grübeln was einem da neulich den köder abgerissen hat


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Hat dir echt was das Vorfach durchgebissen?
Edit: ups, eben erst gelesen das du abgerissen geschrieben hast 
Evtl. nen Dorsch oder ne Mefo? 

Solche Bonitos sind ja in der Ostsee schon öfters gefangen worden. Allerdings vornehmlich in Richtung Schweden. Dort waren das aber schon mehr als Zufallsfänge!

Hoffentlich kommen keine Barrakudas oder Wahoos in die Ostsee. Da hätte ich als leidenschaftlicher deep wader nen Problem. 

Also an alle Mefo Angler ab jetzt das Fluorocarbon zuhaus lassen und ne Klaviersaite vorschalten!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

So. Hatte irgendwie die Hoffnung, das die Mefo die ich gestern dran hatte ne Standforelle ist  und da an dem Platz sowieso was los war, bin ich heute morgen nochmal hin. 

20m vor dem Platz, von wo ich die Große aus angeworfen und dann verloren hatte, schraubte sich doch tatsächlich wieder eine große aus dem Wasser.|bigeyes

Hab in aller Ruhe die Rute zusammengesteckt und denselben Blinker von gestern rangehängt. Stücken rausgewatet. Erster Wurf, 5-10 Kurbelumdrehungen später war der Knüppel krumm...|bigeyes

Diesmal hab ich nicht großartig gezögert sondern das Teil gleich "eingenetzt". War wieder ne Braune, kurzes messen ergab 60 cm und damit 1cm länger als der alte PB. :q

Wird wohl dieselbe Forelle von gestern gewesen sein. 
Hatte zwar nur 60cm und keine 65+, aber wenn man immer nur 30-45cm Mefos fängt, dann verschätzt man sich bei so einer schonmal 

5 Würfe später gabs noch nen Anfasser. Kurze Zeit später eine 44er, die ebenfalls wieder schwimmt und dann noch einen zarten Anfasser. Das wars dann, bin aber trotzdem recht zufrieden.:q

Bin dann auch weiter, eine weitere Stelle anschauen. Hatte mich mit der Entfernung etwas verschätzt ^^ sodass ich heute schon über 10 Km an der Küste in Watklamotten zurückgelegt hab.:m

Aber mal im ernst. Kann sich jemand was schöneres vorstellen als bei disigem, wolkenverhangenen und nebligen Wetter, inklusive Nieselregen und teilweise starken Winden aus Ost 4h an der Küste in Watklamotten spazieren zu gehen?


----------



## hecht&co (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Petri


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ....Aber mal im ernst. Kann sich jemand was schöneres vorstellen als bei disigem, wolkenverhangenen und nebligen Wetter, inklusive Nieselregen und teilweise starken Winden aus Ost 4h an der Küste in Watklamotten spazieren zu gehen?



Ich mußte heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in Düsseldorf über die Königsalle flanieren, hätte gerne mit Dir getauscht. :m

Petri zum neuen PB


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Danke euch |wavey:


----------



## Rhöde (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst. Kann sich jemand was schöneres vorstellen als bei disigem, wolkenverhangenen und nebligen Wetter, inklusive Nieselregen und teilweise starken Winden aus Ost 4h an der Küste in Watklamotten spazieren zu gehen?



Nein, was schöneres gibt es wirklich nicht. Da kommt selbst bei Schmuddelwetter die Sonne ins Herz #6.

*@ Salmoniden-Fan*

Schönes Silber ! Dickes Petri.


----------



## Nargos (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

moin moin,

wir wollen am samstag mal wieder hoch an die dänische küste fahren. wir sind uns allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher ab nach "Südjütland" oder nach "Als"|kopfkrat
mal sehen ob dort oder dort was geht...|wavey:


----------



## laxvän (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Petri Allrounder und Salmoniden Fan zu den schönen Trutten.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende auch nochmal loskomme.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Danke auch dir.

War heute nochmal kurz los und hab eine Silberblanke, die etwas kleiner war als die große von gestern, dicht vor mir abgerissen.|krach: Springerfliege an 30er Stroft FC2 hat sich verabschiedet. Erste Mefo komplett Verlust. 

Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, das ich morgen nochmal kurz hinkomme und es eine Standforelle ist.|kopfkrat |bigeyes

An die Leute die am WE loswollen. Ich würde euch empfehlen, sehr zeitig am Wasser zu sein. Die letzten Tage war bei mit morgens und abends die beste Zeit. Angabe ohne Gewähr, da sich das Wetter wieder ändern wird.

Und komisch, das sonst kaum Fangergebnisse gepostet werden. Sind doch inzwischen wieder mehr Angler unterwegs. Letztes WE waren an den ersten einschlägigen Stränden war die Anzahl der Angler schon wieder zweistellig.|rolleyes


----------



## magnus12 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Springerfliege an 30er Stroft FC2 hat sich verabschiedet.



Das erinnert mich daran wie ich hier angepupt worden bin als ich schrieb dass ich nur noch 40er FC für Springervorfächer verwende#q von wegen "Du kannst bloss nicht knoten"

Muss eben etwas mehr aushalten son Seitenarm...


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Die Springermontage ist auch so eine Sache welche mir garnicht gefällt. Hab da schon Knoten in aller Ruhe gebunden, die wie aus dem Lehrbuch aussahen und bei erhöhtem Zug doch gerissen sind. Und ich verwende zur Zeit nur die Stroft Schnur, welche ja keine Billigschnur ist.

Wenn der Springer nicht runterrutscht, oder sich gar ein Haken woanders verfängt, dann gibts Zug in 3 Richtungen...

Glaub ich kauf mir auch schnell noch mal was richtig starkes. Dürfte auch egal sein, die Leute ohne FC fangen ja auch. Und wenn so ein Köder schnell durchs wasser läuft, dann wird sich die Mefo auch eher auf den Köder konzentrieren und nicht auf das Drumherum.


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Glaub ich kauf mir auch schnell noch mal was richtig starkes. Dürfte auch egal sein, die Leute ohne FC fangen ja auch. Und wenn so ein Köder schnell durchs wasser läuft, dann wird sich die Mefo auch eher auf den Köder konzentrieren und nicht auf das Drumherum.


Hi,

ich fische wenn ich mit Blinker fische ohne Fc oder Mono.Direkt an die Geflochtene den Knotlessverbinder->Wirbel->Blinker.
Fische heute aber meist nur mit Sbiro und dort nehme ich auch nur normale Stroft Gtm als Vorfach.Meine Kollegen schalten bei der Geflochtenen alle Mono oder Fc vor beim Sbirofischen nehmen sie fast alle nur Fc.Ich fing nie weniger Fische kann ich nur sagen.Alles nur eine Sache des Vetrauens wie so oft beim Angeln.Und Abrisse oder so hatte ich noch nie und wenn es dazu kommen sollte dann sicher nur weil der Fisch am Grund das Vorfach oder die Hauptschnur aufraut.


----------



## Duke Nukem (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ....Glaub ich kauf mir auch schnell noch mal was richtig starkes....



45er Stroft ABR#6

Das Problem liegt aber m.E. woanders.
Wenn Du als Umlenkung für die Schnur selbige durch das Öhr eines Wirbels laufen lässt, wird die Schnur an dieser Stelle zu stark beansprucht und nach ein paar Tagen reißt die Schnur schon bei geriger Belastung.


Andreas


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Nabend,

Ich hab noch ne 35er gekauft und das System mit dem Wirbel geknotet. Werd ich dann mal antesten. Bin ja normal nen Stroft Fan und fische auch die FC 2 Schnüre. Ich hab aber nun ein paar m davon auf der Spule, womit ich ziemlichen Ärger habe. Sauber gebundener Knoten mit 27er-30er reissen beim Zugtest. Das ganze nochmal, wieder abgerissen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wielange die Schnüre schon beim Händler liegen. Könnte bei dem Laden schon etwas länger sein...trotzdem komisch.

Werd auf jedenfall in einem anderen Laden nochmal ein paar frische Spulen ordern. Ich hab allg. eine sehr niedrige Abrissquote (FoPu bei 40-50 Angeln = Null Abrisse und ich hab in der Zeit auch Fische gefangen) nur mich kotzt halt jeder Abriss ziemlich an.|krach: Ich angel lieber etwas gröber um sowas zu vermeiden. Nur manchmal steckst nicht drin.#d

@ Duke Nukem, wenn ich mit 35iger Ärger bekomme, dann schalt ich mein Hardmono vor.|bigeyes

Im ernst, an die ABR hab ich auch schon gedacht, nur nicht in 45er.#6


----------



## Nargos (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

moin!

wir wollen morgen früh an die dänische küste fahren. wir würden gerne nach ALS rüber, nur kennen wir uns dort noch nicht aus. wir haben uns ein paar spots in dem angelführer angeguckt, allerdings wollte ich hier einfach mal nach fragen, ob uns jmd. einen bestimmten spot empfehlen kann

Gruß, Jacob|wavey:


----------



## Aalfred-HH (26. Oktober 2012)

Nargos schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> wir wollen morgen früh an die dänische küste fahren. wir würden gerne nach ALS rüber, nur kennen wir uns dort noch nicht aus. wir haben uns ein paar spots in dem angelführer angeguckt, allerdings wollte ich hier einfach mal nach fragen, ob uns jmd. einen bestimmten spot empfehlen kann
> 
> Gruß, Jacob|wavey:



Servus Jacob,

Sicher wirst du dazu keine pauschale Aussage bekommen. Schau dir dazu die Windvorhersagen und die Strömungsverhältnisse an, das wird dir schon einmal helfen. Weiterhin empfehle ich dir die Lektüre vom "Die Rapsbande"-Verlag, Als. Hierin findest du eine Menge Hotspots mit ungefähren "Standplätzen" und idealen Windbedingungen, wie -Richtung und -Stärke. 

Dann würde ich ein paar Spots mal anfahren und die Silber-Barren suchen. 

Petri Heil


----------



## finnson (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

@ Jacob:
Auf der Seite www.bsh.de kannst du dir die Strömungsverhältnisse und eventuelle Veränderungen ganz genau ansehen! Dann wird das schon 
:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Gestern in Dahme gewesen 
auf ein Pinken tobi 
ne monster floße gefangen


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Warst du Zufuss ?#h


----------



## woern1 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Seeskorpion???

Aber wahrscheinlich normal gefärbt.


TL

werner


----------



## Duke Nukem (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Gestern keine 20m von mir.
Ich hab erstmal meinen _More Silda_ eingeholt. Meine Frau hätte nen Herzinfarkt bekommen, wenn ich ihr den in die Küche gelegt hätte. 








Andreas


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Gestern keine 20m von mir.
> Ich hab erstmal meinen _More Silda_ eingeholt. Meine Frau hätte nen Herzinfarkt bekommen, wenn ich ihr den in die Küche gelegt hätte.
> 
> Endlich mal etwas lustiges #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

@ xfishebonex, kann man sowas anfassen, oder besser abschneiden?

@ duke nukem, N1, aber zur not hättest ihn ja auch wieder zurücksetzen können 

@ rest, keine Fangmeldungen mehr hier...?
Am WE war am Wasser doch sicherlich die Hölle los.

Oder geht das allg. Schweigen wieder los, jetzt wo die Küste wieder anfängt zu brennen?


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Der soll harmlos sein |supergritrotzdem daddel ich den nicht an 
ja ich war zufuß unterwegs :g


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Sieht zumindest sehr bedrohlich aus.

Ich will die Tage auch los. Leider kommt ne Erkältung und nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich los sollte.

2 Tage nicht los und gesund sein, oder vorher schonmal versuchen? Hab heute für das Plus an Vitaminen extra nen 4 Euro Smoothie getrunken...


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Der soll harmlos sein |supergritrotzdem daddel ich den nicht an
> ja ich war zufuß unterwegs :g



Eigendlich sind die genauso gefährlich wie ein Barsch. Man kann die problemlos anfassen, sollte aber nicht auf die Stachel der Rückenflosse drücken, |uhoh: die Stacheln sind halt spitz.

Habe mal auf Langeland einen richtig Kapitalen auf Möre Silda gefangen, ev. suche ich das Bild mal raus, ist halt noch auf Papier.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ xfishebonex, kann man sowas anfassen, oder besser abschneiden?
> 
> @ duke nukem, N1, aber zur not hättest ihn ja auch wieder zurücksetzen können
> 
> ...



Moin, Fische sind da aber sie wollen nicht ran, viele Nachläufer, egal ob auf Fliege oder Blech.
Kannst also die Grippe auskurieren bis das Wetter wieder stabiler ist #h


----------



## MaikP (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

War seit 6 Monaten endlich mal wieder los.
2 Tage 5 Fische.
Davon 3 Braune bis 60. Eine 30er und eine ca. 50 in Silber.
Es gab noch einige Anfasser. Wie immer gilt zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle zu sein. Der Fliegenfischer ist zur Zeit klar im Vorteil. Hatte mich lange mit Spinnrute abgemüht.
Gruß MaikP


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Petri!

Sind offenbar zur Zeit ein paar mehr Große unterwegs.#c

Ich werd die Tage auch nochmal Blech schmeissen. #t

Edit: Grad wo ich das schreibe fängt es draussen an zu Hageln. Wie geil ist das denn? :l:l

#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2012*

Hab mal konsequent Spiro gefischt 2 Tage was ja eigentlich nicht so meins ist.
Mal abgesehn davon das die größe der Fische zu wünschen übrig lies ist die Ausbeute eindeutig besser .
4 Bisse und 3 Fische, auch wenn die beste gerade mal über 40 hatte, die anderen hatten nix ........egal wie alt man wird, man lernt immer noch dazu wah ?


----------

